# 18z Model Run...Oh the East Coast Storm !



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey All..

It's more than just looking at a model, it's about trends and how the models and atmosphere changes with new info every 6 hours. Check out the latest...you'll see why this storm is worth watching !

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...iscussion&groupid=37&topicid=10409&Itemid=179


----------



## plowin4u (Apr 15, 2009)

Very interesting, I guess we will have to wait and see.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh cripes, not a blog about GFS this, NAM that. Go through the Minnesota weather thread about last.... when was that.... sometime last year.

Everyone was all up in arms, we had an 18z GFS that was spitting out we were going to get 30" of snow. It was by far going to be the most we had had all season for a TOTAL at that point, and we're talking late February if I remember right.

You know what we got? 3/4", and most of that melted before it could be plowed.

Anyways, stick with sticking your head out the window. If it's snowing, go plow. If it isn't, play MW3 (soon to be Black Ops II) until it is.


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

No disrespect LwnmwrMan22....

We are showing this because of the potential danger early next week (wind & flooding)...no more no less. I think too many remember a missed forecast vs. all the ones that were dead on. 

Just remember when you get snow and we give you a heads up....it why we pushed through 4 years of calculus, physics and more. We love the art of forecasting but not everyone will be right. Just like when you plow and you hit that curb and or hidden car...hey it happens.

Here's to a great winter ahead of snow and ice...and we'll be there to guide you through it...even if you hit that car LOL.


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*Perfect Storm 2012 Quick Facts*

A Simple look at the storm and potential impact...

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...iscussion&groupid=44&topicid=10437&Itemid=179


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*Perfect Storm 2012 Our Media Coverage*

Hey All...

We'll be having a internet radio broadcast for you to call in and ask question about the storm Friday-Saturday-Sunday.

The link below also shows what radio, internet, and newspapers will be posting in the nest few days. Wow this could be a BIG storm !

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...iscussion&groupid=34&topicid=10520&Itemid=179


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*Super Hybrid Sandy (perfect storm) is for REAL*

VERY DETAILED REPORT ON HYBRID SANDY...TIMING...RAINFALL....WINDS...FLOOD ZONES...BIGGEST IMPACT. THE STORM IS FOR "REAL".

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...ion&groupid=44&topicid=10622&Itemid=179:guns:


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

The perfect storm was not a hurricane running up the eastern coast , there were 3 or 4 other things that converged over the northeast ( that nobody saw coming except Boston weather guy Tod Gross) that made it happen . There were not warnings three weeks in advance of it either , your doing a great disservice using the term perfect storm for a tropical depression , If you were here to see the real one you would know what Im talking about. The storm blowing up from a small weather event is what got the Andrea Gail not a hurricane lumbering up the coast weeks in advance , they would have been in the bar drinking not fishing if it was like this. Stop using that term when sitting in Arizona.


----------



## BPS#1 (Oct 16, 2011)

jmac5058;1505624 said:


> Stop using that term when sitting in Arizona.


Blame the weather clowns and media, not the guys posting a link to a story.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/east-coast-readies-frankenstorm-monster-17569370#.UIpG9IaBz3A


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

LOL I'll take the bait too...


jmac5058;1505624 said:


> there were 3 or 4 other things that converged over the northeast


"With a rare mix of *three big merging weather systems* over a densely populated region, experts predict at least $1 billion in damage."



> If you were here to see the real one you would know what Im talking about.


The original perfect storm was in 1936.
http://www.grammarphobia.com/blog/2008/05/the-imperfect-storm.html
_The first use of the expression in the meteorological sense comes from the March 20, 1936, issue of the Port Arthur (Texas) News: "The weather bureau describes the disturbance as 'the perfect storm' of its type. Seven factors were involved in the chain of circumstances that led to the flood."_

You must be incredibly old to remember it and talk about it like that. At your advanced age, I guess it's normal to be that crotchety. If you served in World War II, we thank you for your service. Can you post pictures of your first plow on a Model T? You might need your great-great-grandson to help.

 :waving:


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*SandyCane the Real Deal. Corkscrew theory in effect*

Expect Massive Power Outages & Flooding with this storm ! Historic Track in the making for NJ PA DE DC LI NY MD VA

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...iscussion&groupid=44&topicid=10805&Itemid=179


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

theholycow;1505654 said:


> LOL I'll take the bait too...
> 
> "With a rare mix of *three big merging weather systems* over a densely populated region, experts predict at least $1 billion in damage."
> 
> ...


And your point is ?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

theholycow;1505654 said:


> The original perfect storm was in 1936.
> http://www.grammarphobia.com/blog/2008/05/the-imperfect-storm.html
> _The first use of the expression in the meteorological sense comes from the March 20, 1936, issue of the Port Arthur (Texas) News: �The weather bureau describes the disturbance as �the perfect storm� of its type. Seven factors were involved in the chain of circumstances that led to the flood.�_ Can you post pictures of your first plow on a Model T?


Note that is the first use of the grammatical term perfect storm. Major catastrophic storms have been happening though out history. For example the 1901 Galveston hurricane was a storm of much greater magnitude and loss of life than any of the "perfect storms" you are referring to. You would never use the term if it wasn't for a movie.

No I'm not old enough to have been there but I am old enough to read books and study history.

the picture you requested


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

you guys kidding me , argue over a weather statement ??come on we can all do better than this. Regardless of names this is going to hurt many many people and many will be without power,water and whatever else. We should all hope for best for all involved. BTY i was here for the blizzard of 77 in buffalo and this thing coming scares me.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

basher;1506119 said:


> No I'm not old enough to have been there but I am old enough to read books and study history.


How we used to get it done out West was a shovel.
And dang good money at it too for .05 cents a driveway....{enter spit toon sound here}


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

basher;1506119 said:


> Note that is the first use of the grammatical term perfect storm. Major catastrophic storms have been happening though out history. For example the 1901 Galveston hurricane was a storm of much greater magnitude and loss of life than any of the "perfect storms" you are referring to. You would never use the term if it wasn't for a movie.
> 
> No I'm not old enough to have been there but I am old enough to read books and study history.
> 
> the picture you requested


You...you're good. 

Folks, this guy got what I was driving at.


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Leave it to basher to drive the point home, well done bash!!!


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*2pm EST Mega Storm Update WOW*

The barometric pressure with this storm is a CAT 2 hurricane so this is how you have think this storm will slam into NJ DE PA NY MD CT on Sunday Night and into Tuesday. I broke down the regions and power outages expected.

:crying:
http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...iscussion&groupid=44&topicid=10880&Itemid=179


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)




----------



## eatonpaving (Jun 23, 2003)

*its not a winter storm.*


idoctortrees;1506275 said:


>


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*Breaking News Winds now at 90mph Pressure Category 4*

***BREAKING NEWS*** Winds have increased close to a CATEGORY 2 Hurricane and the pressure is now a CATEGORY 4 Hurricane.

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...iscussion&topicid=10957&groupid=44&Itemid=179


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*Amazing Atlantic City Picture...Boardwalk is Gone*

LANDFALL FROM SANDY IS NEAR

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...iscussion&topicid=11044&groupid=37&Itemid=179


----------

